# Lumsdale Mills, Matlock, Derbyshire, October 2014



## HughieD (Oct 15, 2014)

Just north-east of Matlock the Bentley Brook flows through the wooded gorge of the Lumsdale Valley where there are located six disused water wheels and three mill ponds. Bentley Brook has been harnessed by the mills in the valley over several centuries. In the now overgrown ruins, the "Bone Mill" (mill no.1) can be dated to the 16th century. It was used to grind-up the bones of animals for fertiliser up until the 1920s. Its wheel pit remains, as does the tailrace (the part below the water wheel where the spent water flows) leading back into Bentley Brook. Nearby is the picturesque pond the Lower Dam, which was built in 1830 to harness the Brook. The reservoir is stone-lined and features a central drain plug. Still-visible on the dam's wall and dating from 1850 is a metal pipe that conducted water to the wheel of a second mill that functioned as a "Saw-Mill" (mill no.2) until the end of the 20th century. Below that, near the path, is a millstone imported from the Massif Central in France. Further on down the steps is "Paint Mill" (mill no.3), named so as it was predominantly used to grind white barytes for the paint industry. A fourth mill, the "Grinding Mill" (mill no.4) is next to the Brook's largest waterfall and dates from the 1770s and was used to grind corn and minerals. 

On from these falls is a fifth mill known as the "Upper Bleach Mill" (mill no.5). It retains the remains of its bleaching vats and was linked to the last of the mills, Garton Mill (mill no.6), by a train system used to carry heavy loads of cotton between the two mills. Garton Mill is the largest and best preserved of the mill and was built around 1785 by Watts Lowe and Co for spinning cotton. Sadly the mill was not a success from a commercial perspective and the company went bankrupt by 1813. After that the valley was sold on to John Garton who converted the mill to bleaching extending its life into the early 1900s and giving rise to its alternative name of the Lower Bleach Mill".

A tragedy incident on 10th December 1965 pays witness to the power of Bentley Brook when heavy rain caused major flooding and the deaths of three people including, George Ellis, a 58-year-old railway worker, who was found dead in the brook in Matlock two days after last been seen attempting to cross a flooded car park bordering the brook.

Garton Mill as you approach from the bottom of the road:



img6592 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Stone bleaching vat, Garton's Mill:



img6594 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Garton Mill from east:


img6601 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Upper Bleach Mill:



img6606 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Newer building near the Upper Bleaching Mill:



img6679 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Two shots of the 1770's corn & mineral Grinding Mill



img6624 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img6628 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Paint mill:



img6629 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Saw Mill:



img6642 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Single-stone bleaching vat, Saw Mill



img6641 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Other buildings near the bottom of the Lower Pond:



img6646 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img6654 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img6655 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Weir at the Lower pond:



img6663 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Chimney, whose flues vented upper mills



img6668 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Three shots of an old derelict factory at the bottom of the valley:



img6684 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img6680 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img6683 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ironsky (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks like a nice steady explore. Mother nature slowly taking back what is hers.


----------



## krela (Oct 15, 2014)

That weir show is great!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 15, 2014)

Get the pod out and slow that shutter speed down!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 15, 2014)

ironsky said:


> Looks like a nice steady explore. Mother nature slowly taking back what is hers.



Very steady and relaxed.....suits me sir!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 15, 2014)

ironsky said:


> Looks like a nice steady explore. Mother nature slowly taking back what is hers.



Very steady and relaxed.....suits me sir!


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 16, 2014)

love that !


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 16, 2014)

Used to visit a glassworks here and always remember how picturesque it was!Great photos and thanks for sharing.


----------

